# My new 461



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

Wanted to share a picture of my new ride. I got it about 3 weeks ago. I've read great things here about Look frames, so I had to give it a try. After a long wait for shipment from Europe (2 months), I'm now a huge fan! Still dialing in the fit and will trim the steerer tube after a few more rides. It's my first experience with Campy as well. Still getting used to it, but so far I really like it.

Here's some details on the build:
2005 Look 461 (size 57)
Full Chorus
Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset
Bontrager Race Lite bars
FSA 140 stem
Bontrager Race X Lite post
Look Keo pedals


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice! You'll love it. I have mine now for about 1 full year. I've had 3 Looks now and it is my favorite thus far.


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks, I already love it.

Just curious, what other Look frames have you had and what do you like about the 461 over those other frames?


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

4ster said:


> Thanks, I already love it.
> 
> Just curious, what other Look frames have you had and what do you like about the 461 over those other frames?


Good choice. I like the paint scheme.
You have alot of geat miles ahead of you.

ENJOY!

Carlos G.


----------



## magio (Jun 22, 2005)

4ster said:


> Thanks, I already love it.
> 
> Just curious, what other Look frames have you had and what do you like about the 461 over those other frames?


I have ridden the 2005 461 frame for a few months earlier and now i have a 555, both are good frames but i like the 555 better, a bit stiffer and a better sprinter.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*seat post for 461 - carbon not recommended?*

I just read on news that carbon seatpost is a no-no for 461 due to clamp design that applies pressure on one point and is bound to crush the carbon seat post. Therefore alloy seat post is recommended for 461. 

Any comments on that? What are good choices in seat posts for 461? and how will carbon seat post affect 461 ride quality?

thanks!


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> I just read on news that carbon seatpost is a no-no for 461 due to clamp design that applies pressure on one point and is bound to crush the carbon seat post. Therefore alloy seat post is recommended for 461.
> 
> Any comments on that? What are good choices in seat posts for 461? and how will carbon seat post affect 461 ride quality?
> 
> thanks!



Unfortunate , but true in my case.
I ruined a brand new Carbon Easton Zero post.
It crushed the front of the post and then the post just sort of wiggled its way down until it bottomed out.
I had an inexpensive post laying around , so I put it in temporarily.
Turns out the cheaper post is much heavier because it has much thicher carbon walls on it.
I have not had any slippage or crushing problems since.
So I would suggest either go cheap Carbon, or go Allloy.

Carlos G.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*thanks !*



speedygonzalez2005 said:


> Unfortunate , but true in my case.
> I ruined a brand new Carbon Easton Zero post.
> It crushed the front of the post and then the post just sort of wiggled its way down until it bottomed out.
> I had an inexpensive post laying around , so I put it in temporarily.
> ...


does the same advice apply to Look 555 frame? I am asking because my LBS may not be able to get 461 in my size but they do have 555 in my size....

how much difference in ride quality did you notice going from carbon to alloy seat post?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> I just read on news that carbon seatpost is a no-no for 461 due to clamp design that applies pressure on one point and is bound to crush the carbon seat post. Therefore alloy seat post is recommended for 461.
> 
> Any comments on that? What are good choices in seat posts for 461? and how will carbon seat post affect 461 ride quality?
> 
> thanks!


The 481 uses the same bolt. It comes with a carbon post. I would say take that with a grain of salt. If you use it, just be sure not to over tighten it. I ruined one ergopost that way before I learned to tighten it till it quits moving (the post, not the bolt)


----------



## blueman (Apr 20, 2005)

agreed. i have a 461 and have used several carbon posts on it without a problem. i would venture than ruining seatposts is more a user error than design error. however, i will agree that some seatpost collars/tightening designs make it much easier to destroy a seatpost IF it is over tightened.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*any of yuo folks tested Madone 5.2?*



4ster said:


> Wanted to share a picture of my new ride. I got it about 3 weeks ago. I've read great things here about Look frames, so I had to give it a try. After a long wait for shipment from Europe (2 months), I'm now a huge fan! Still dialing in the fit and will trim the steerer tube after a few more rides. It's my first experience with Campy as well. Still getting used to it, but so far I really like it.
> 
> Here's some details on the build:
> 2005 Look 461 (size 57)
> ...


Hello

how does Madone 5.2 compare to Look 461 if the price is the same? Or compared to Look 555? Ride quality?

My LBS has one Madone 5.2 on special (since 2006 is almost here)....

thanks!


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

*461*

Nice, very nice.
But on raod how is it?
Is it nervous and easy on the mountain?
Stef


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Sorry this took so long!*



4ster said:


> Thanks, I already love it.
> 
> Just curious, what other Look frames have you had and what do you like about the 461 over those other frames?


I don't hang out here a lot. My 1st was a 271. 2nd a 361. Both had the same geometry; I liked the 271 better. It was a little stiffer than the 361. However, the 461 is stiffer than either of them and the geometry is slightly different. A little quicker but still stable as a freight train. Best of all worlds IMHO. My new lust is the 555, although if someone gave me a 585 I wouldn't turn it down!


----------

